# Revolution



## ehanes7612 (Nov 9, 2013)

has anyone seen this show? I always wanted to see an interpretation of how the US would fair if something big went down. I wanted Jericho to go there but it lacked the action to keep people interested. I was hesitant to watching it for a year because of the backstory (electricity fails everywhere) but the reasoning is actually plausible ( at least in a suspension of disbelief and not just an absurd notion)
You can see some elements of LOST in this show as JJ Abrams is the producer. I am most intrigued by how the storyline pushes the redemption theme of once good people who do really bad things, finding their way back. It remains to be seen how Monroe's character (who has a lot of baggage to make up for ) redeems himself. I really like how the plot has developed from the stigma of GITMO, insinuating how that place could create a lot of evil..it's awesome.


----------



## Secundino (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's here now... Nothing special in my opinion. Just fighting and fighting, same ideas as ever, nothing new, no chance taken, and even without electricity, there are guns aren't they? Its USA...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2013)

i couldn't stomach it. I've been through a mini-revolution, Hurricane Sandy. I would walk south and move to an island.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 10, 2013)

I really like Revolution! I watched the first season on Netflix, but have fallen a bit behind on the second. The whole electricity-doesn't-work thing is hard to believe, but I'm perfectly willing to ignore the part of my brain screaming at me that they're breaking the laws of physics.

--Stephen


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 10, 2013)

not sure they are violating the Laws of Physics..the deal with the nannites is convincing enough because nanotechnology is in its infant stages in the real world. The second season is a lot less violence and focuses on some evolutionary memes of nanotech combining with biology..I like the characters ..they are all sooo flawed


----------



## gonewild (Nov 10, 2013)

Now I'm going to have to watch it.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 14, 2013)

saw an episode or two, it did not grab me. 

I'm with Eric, if you want to know how the country will do, think Katrina, Sandie or even the tornado in Joplin. Even with a disaster as limited as a tornado, it really was 3 to 5 days before any aid beyond local was able to get in. We should plan on being on our own, for at least a week in the event of a natural disaster. Yikes. Listened to the Tuesday 11/12 edition of the Commonwealth Club on National Public Radio. One of the guests was former GOP Secretary of State, George Schultz. It was other worldly to hear a true GOP insider, talking realistically about climate change. Even he was not optimistic, though his efforts surprised me in a good way. Worth a listen.


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny, I just paused last night's episode to come here and do maintenance...Took me a LONG time to get into it. I've kept up with it, but it's like, the show I watch if I have nothing else in my queue. Even this current season. Then last week I caught up on the last three episodes all at once and it's finally getting me hooked again. The stuff with Aaron is pretty interesting now. He's the one character that I find really intriguing...ok, back to the show!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> saw an episode or two, it did not grab me.
> 
> I'm with Eric, if you want to know how the country will do, think Katrina, Sandie or even the tornado in Joplin. Even with a disaster as limited as a tornado, it really was 3 to 5 days before any aid beyond local was able to get in. We should plan on being on our own, for at least a week in the event of a natural disaster. Yikes. Listened to the Tuesday 11/12 edition of the Commonwealth Club on National Public Radio. One of the guests was former GOP Secretary of State, George Schultz. It was other worldly to hear a true GOP insider, talking realistically about climate change. Even he was not optimistic, though his efforts surprised me in a good way. Worth a listen.



GEEZUS!!! ..I am talking about the destruction of a nation and the rebuilding of such without external influences. I am talking about an actual apocalypse that envelopes the planet and the long term rebuilding and alliance forming within that context. Movies like Postman and shows like Jericho touched upon it but this show takes it all the way. This show has nothing to do with localized disasters. It's a completely different character.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2013)

Heather said:


> Funny, I just paused last night's episode to come here and do maintenance...Took me a LONG time to get into it. I've kept up with it, but it's like, the show I watch if I have nothing else in my queue. Even this current season. Then last week I caught up on the last three episodes all at once and it's finally getting me hooked again. The stuff with Aaron is pretty interesting now. He's the one character that I find really intriguing...ok, back to the show!



Aaron is awesome..he's the anchor for the morale code of the characters and no matter what the plot throws at him he stays strong in his convictions (He's like Hurley in LOST). Also, I want to know how he keeps that weight on?


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2013)

Hehe...yeah, this week's episode didn't have enough Aaron in it for me. I agree about the likeness of Hurley (one of my very favorites in Lost.) I also like that they've brought in the ultra creepy guy (who's name I cannot spell) from Big Love (and multiple other creepy roles) to play Dr. Horn.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> This show has nothing to do with localized disasters. It's a completely different character.



In emergencies, the effect and focus of entire disaster is solving how you and your family will eat, drink, and sleep.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> In emergencies, the effect and focus of entire disaster is solving how you and your family will eat, drink, and sleep.



watch the show Eric


----------



## Wendy (Nov 15, 2013)

I was really into this series the first season but got away from it after the season ended. It was a fun watch and I will probably try and catch up soon. Anyone who wants to criticize it should really watch a few episodes before doing so.

Another one I like is Walking Dead. Awesome show even if it is gory. :evil:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wendy said:


> I was really into this series the first season but got away from it after the season ended. It was a fun watch and I will probably try and catch up soon. Anyone who wants to criticize it should really watch a few episodes before doing so.
> 
> Another one I like is Walking Dead. Awesome show even if it is gory. :evil:



If you can wait till the season ends and then watch it though...i wish i had that self control

I saw the first two or three seasons of Walking Dead..the girl coming out of the barn after they killed all the rest, confirming their worst fears , that was pretty epic ..i am not a Zombie fan but I did kinda like it..i will probably get back into it again


----------

